# Studying at the University of Ballarat?



## Franklint

Hey guys,

New here, I have a quick question regarding tertiary study.

I'm an Australian native hailing from Hobart, Tasmania planning to go into the theatre industry (please don't bitch about how I'm not going to "make it" - I'm not a naïve 12-year-old girl).

My ideal option is to get into the Western Australian Academy of Performing Art's music theatre course. Of course, this is highly unlikely considering the competition. If I don't, the next plan will either be the National Institute of Dramatic Art or the Victorian College of the Arts.

If none of the three main drama schools want me, my next (and final as far as theatre is concerned) option is the University of Ballarat. These guys have a Bachelor of Performing Arts (Music Theatre), which would be perfect. However, I want to know a few things before I sign up.

Firstly, has anyone here studied there? How was it going to school in a small town? Personally, I've always liked the idea of going to Uni in a big city, as I'm a big city kind of person. Ballarat has about a fifth of the population of Hobart. What are the opportunities/facilities/clubs/etc. like?

Secondly, also for anyone who's studied there, how well-equipped did the Arts Academy seem? Did Ballarat appear to train individuals well and to a high level of proficiency?

Thanks guys, and cool forum.

Cheers,
Franklint


----------



## Wanderer

Haven't studied there myself but do know of a few people who have and quite successfully.

Ballarat may only have a 100,000 orsomewhere under it but there is far less difference between living in a place like Ballarat compared to Hobart than what there is between Hobart and Melbourne or Sydney say.

It is not a bad place to live, but can be bloody cold, a bit like Hobart and has plenty of social and sporting facilities etc., Unis in smaller cities tending to develop their own environment perhaps more so than in a Capital.

You'll only be an hour or so away from Melbourne by train anyway and you could even score some part time work at Sovereign Hill - Home


----------



## elkitten

^ I went up to Ballarat for a mini holiday once.

Great town, i thought--fun restaurants, good food, pubs...

Plus there is one hostel with a bar where the beer-brewing students work at and sell their brews on thursday nights. Might not be a completly "jumpin'" town, but it has a uni, which means it has a social scene....

Plus, out of big city i assume it will mean savings on groceries living etc....

Melbourne like wanderer said is only a train ride away, and im sure youll meet some nice people from there that could put you up for the weekend if you feel like goin' a little crazy, or just for a visit.

Plus, the wildlife park..yes i know you people grew up with kangaroos.... but i didnt, im Canadian! AND i got to pet a whole bunch of 'em there! and feed them!!

twas tres awesome =)


----------



## mike

I have heard some good things about studying at Ballarat university. As others have said, it is not far from Melbourne, and I am sure a few people probably work in Melbourne and commute every day.


----------

